# Is this a sign of the next Gen TT Mk3.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi showed the Shooting Brake Concept as a omen for the new TT Mk2.
The car had a different roofline and other details but in big line it was the new TT.










I wonder, Audi showed the quattro Concept, could this be a sign of the next TT. 
Also as a Concept with a different roofline and details.










Put a TT roof on it and it could end up as a TT Mk3.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Well, keep in mind that not every concept car is supposed to demonstrate a forthcoming product. Many times automakers will use concept cars to demonstrate a variety of design themes that they intend to start deploying across product lines; Not necessarily all in one final product. 

So in that shooting brake concept you see the TT's front end/headlights and a bit of the A1 in the rear, as an example.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

If Audi ever produces it, it may replace the TT in the lineup, but I'd doubt they'd call it a TT. It clearly is a modern Quattro Coupe.


----------



## Jeffreycauto (Oct 8, 2010)

I like this car 


_____________________

career advice
Decorative Stone Veneers


----------

